# How are centipedes escape artists?



## Moakmeister (Jan 21, 2017)

It seems like it would be pretty easy to not let them escape. All you'd have to do is make sure the enclosure is taller than they are from the substrate to the top. They can't climb smooth glass, so I don't get how they can get out.


----------



## BobBarley (Jan 21, 2017)

Their bodies are so thin that they can fit through some small gaps.  Their bodies are also long so they can prop themselves up against the sides of the enclosure and potentially touch the lid (obviously depending on the length of the pede).

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WeightedAbyss75 (Jan 21, 2017)

They can also climb up a lot of sealents on the sides of aquariums as well as any cage furniture. Got my first pede a few weeks ago, and I have other cages on top of it at all times. When they can get some leverage, they can be quite strong. Sometimes enough for it to lift the top to where it's slim body can wriggle through. I also have heard of many instances when they will climb up tongs in feeding response and it can be an easy way for it to escape if dropped and it is leaning against the inside of the enclosure. They are very crafty and regarded as a more intelligent insect. My new fav though; love mine to bits

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Moakmeister (Jan 21, 2017)

WeightedAbyss75 said:


> They can also climb up a lot of sealents on the sides of aquariums as well as any cage furniture. Got my first pede a few weeks ago, and I have other cages on top of it at all times. When they can get some leverage, they can be quite strong. Sometimes enough for it to lift the top to where it's slim body can wriggle through. I also have heard of many instances when they will climb up tongs in feeding response and it can be an easy way for it to escape if dropped and it is leaning against the inside of the enclosure. They are very crafty and regarded as a more intelligent insect. My new fav though; love mine to bits


Sounds like you could just drop the prey in from a great height and not give them the chance to touch the tongs. If you are doing cage maintenance, you want the pede to come out anyway.


----------



## RTTB (Jan 21, 2017)

I'm a fan of tall acrylic or plastic enclosures with screw tops or locking tight dealing gasps for housing centipedes. No sealant or paths to escape.Not as aesthetically pleasing as terrariums to look at but with keeping large numbers of them I have to be practical. I haven't had an escape ever.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Helpful 2


----------



## RTTB (Jan 21, 2017)

Ha ha. I just saw my spellcheck error. Should read sealing  hasps not dealing gasps. I guess an escaped centipede but deal out a gasp or 2 from the keeper.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## RTTB (Jan 21, 2017)

Damn smartphone. I give up.

Reactions: Lollipop 1


----------



## Moakmeister (Jan 21, 2017)

RTTB said:


> Ha ha. I just saw my spellcheck error. Should read sealing  hasps not dealing gasps. I guess an escaped centipede but deal out a gasp or 2 from the keeper.


LOL IM DYING YOU MADE THREE DIFFERENT SPELLING ERRORS IN THE SAME MESSAGE TRYING TO CORRECT YOUR ORIGINAL ERROR
G A S P S
H A S P S


----------



## RTTB (Jan 21, 2017)

Phone is only as smart as the user.


----------



## Staehilomyces (Jan 21, 2017)

You don't know how annoying autocorrect can be until you try typing a large paragraph full of scientific names.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Telsaro (Jan 21, 2017)

You are correct in they can't climb glass. However, they can and will scale the sealant in the corners of the tank. I also have observed in my S. subpinipes that she learns quickly where she can climb and where she can't and will go right for those places. They aren't nearly as dumb as most people think. Here is a photo of my girl 2mins being in her temperary enclosure.


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Jan 21, 2017)

Once they full settle and their "belly" is always kept well fed, there's chances that they quit a bit with that habit :-s

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Telsaro (Jan 21, 2017)

Chris LXXIX said:


> Once they full settle and their "belly" is always kept well fed, there's chances that they quit a bit with that habit :-s


Yeah, she settled down very quickly. Seems she likes to roam the enclosure anytime I make a big change to it, then she settles into a burrow or under a hide.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Jan 21, 2017)

Telsaro said:


> Yeah, she settled down very quickly. Seems she likes to roam the enclosure anytime I make a big change to it, then she settles into a burrow or under a hide.


They love to burrow, or to enjoy the protection of a piece of cork bark (where my female hide pretty down under for gave birth to her pedelings) the Asian ones are pet hole, basically... even if when they're out in the open, they love to remain out for hours I have to say, more than obligate burrowers T's, on that sense :-s

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Telsaro (Jan 21, 2017)

I have heard of some staying burrowed for a month+ during pre-molt or if gravid and ready to lay.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Jan 21, 2017)

Telsaro said:


> I have heard of some staying burrowed for a month+ during pre-molt or if gravid and ready to lay.


Mine more than a month, she disappeared under the cork bark, where she made a nice burrow (that today she "closed" with dirt) then she went out after her pedelings were able to crawl on their own. With me, catching 25 _S.subspinipes _pedelings that were jumping out from the air holes, ah ah 

They are amazing, even so little. Incredible, and total different stunning colors. But sadly 25 pedelings (one died) were a bit much to deal for me (for space issues) so I've packed them and shipped those, after two weeks, to a breeder I know.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Telsaro (Jan 21, 2017)

Chris LXXIX said:


> Mine more than a month, she disappeared under the cork bark, where she made a nice burrow (that today she "closed" with dirt) then she went out after her pedelings were able to crawl on their own. With me, catching 25 _S.subspinipes _pedelings that were jumping out from the air holes, ah ah
> 
> They are amazing, even so little. Incredible, and total different stunning colors. But sadly 25 pedelings (one died) were a bit much to deal for me (for space issues) so I've packed them and shipped those, after two weeks, to a breeder I know.


Prior to her nesting, did you notice any signs she was gravid? I just received my girl two days ago as a WC specimen from a local shop. They really didn't have tons of info on her (not even sure it's female haha). I wouldn't mind if she was, just want to be prepared if it does happen!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Jan 21, 2017)

Telsaro said:


> Prior to her nesting, did you notice any signs she was gravid? I just received my girl two days ago as a WC specimen from a local shop. They really didn't have tons of info on her (not even sure it's female haha). I wouldn't mind if she was, just want to be prepared if it does happen!


That's the main issue, man. Unlike for T's, where exists a great market and demand (in Europe as well for the U.S, no matter the difference or who's better, prices, availability etc) with centipedes is the opposite. Check every T's online, and not, shop.

Plenty of T's, mostly at 90% CB, divided in category: unsexed slings, females, pairs, mature males etc

Then check the centipede "corner" (if exists, because not everyone sold those) and you will notice few specimens (mostly Asians, since they are cheap... a plus, this, IMO  eh eh). All of those are pure finest WC, and sold as unsexed: the only info available is their size, more or less. Sadly, the demand of centipedes is very low... just check here, on this site; plenty of users with lots of arachnids/inverts, but few centipedes owners.

I bought mine that way, here in Italy, as unsexed. She was less longer than two packets of (20, normal sized) cigarettes. She settled not even after two/three days, and started to eat _B.dubia_ (adults) like if there's no tomorrow. Then one day she disappeared under that cork bark, like I've said, and literally vanished. My guess was a pre molt or maybe molt status... but she remained sealed for too much. Until the day, a pure luck one (what if I wasn't present at home?) that pedelings started to jump out from every holes, ah ah.

No, man... I wasn't able to guess that she was pregnant. I suspected a pre molt, but not that. That's a thing that happens often with centipedes, to end with a gravid female, I mean :-s


----------



## Telsaro (Jan 21, 2017)

That's what I thought. I knew that you can't sex a centipede, so most of the time its a gamble if you have a male or female. It's sad that these amazing predatory insects aren't more renown. I think a lot of people are scared off by the fact that they are venomous, which honestly I don't find to be a huge issue if you give your pede proper respect and a well built enclosure. They are intelligent and beautiful. I fell in love with them the moment I started to do research and can't get them off my mind!

I do wish there was more of a market for these amazing creatures. I think the only ones I can find around my area are the Scolopendra subpinipes (like mine), the Scolopendra alternans, and the Scolopendra heros.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Christianb96 (Jan 21, 2017)

Telsaro said:


> That's what I thought. I knew that you can't sex a centipede, so most of the time its a gamble if you have a male or female. It's sad that these amazing predatory insects aren't more renown. I think a lot of people are scared off by the fact that they are venomous, which honestly I don't find to be a huge issue if you give your pede proper respect and a well built enclosure. They are intelligent and beautiful. I fell in love with them the moment I started to do research and can't get them off my mind!
> 
> I do wish there was more of a market for these amazing creatures. I think the only ones I can find around my area are the Scolopendra subpinipes (like mine), the Scolopendra alternans, and the Scolopendra heros.


You can sex centipedes but you have to really know what your doing as it can be dangerous for your pede. I can only seem to find S. Polymorpha, and the Vietnamese centipede where I live, although I did just order a  scolopocryptops sexspinosus that I'm real excited for. People don't get into pedes because of fear. I was pretty hesitant buying my first pede

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## UltimateDracoMeteor (Jan 21, 2017)

Sorta related, is it possible for a _Scolopendra sp._ to escape a Kritter Keeper?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Staehilomyces (Jan 21, 2017)

Telsaro said:


> They aren't nearly as dumb as most people think. Here is a photo of my girl 2mins being in her temperary enclosure.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tell that to one of the kids at my school. He hates centipedes with a passion, and maintains, based on no evidence whatsoever, that centipedes have no brains because they are physically too small to have them (though he mysteriously fell silent when I mentioned Pygmy chameleons). Personally, I think centipedes seem to have more driving them than just pure instinct. Aside from being crafty escape artists, few bugs will get properly accustomed to handling like centipedes do.



UltimateDracoMeteor said:


> Sorta related, is it possible for a _Scolopendra sp._ to escape a Kritter Keeper?


It's possible, depends on how big the pede is in comparison to the holes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christianb96 (Jan 21, 2017)

Staehilomyces said:


> Tell that to one of the kids at my school. He hates centipedes with a passion, and maintains, based on no evidence whatsoever, that centipedes have no brains because they are physically too small to have them (though he mysteriously fell silent when I mentioned Pygmy chameleons). Personally, I think centipedes seem to have more driving them than just pure instinct. Aside from being crafty escape artists, few bugs will get properly accustomed to handling like centipedes do.
> 
> 
> It's possible, depends on how big the pede is in comparison to the holes.


How exactly should you go about trying to handle your centipede? it's something I'd be interested in trying in the future. Are there certain species that generally more docile? I know they all can be aggressive and unpredictable, my polymorpha is a psycho


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Jan 21, 2017)

UltimateDracoMeteor said:


> Sorta related, is it possible for a _Scolopendra sp._ to escape a Kritter Keeper?


IMO that's the best option if someone wants to find his/her centipede on the loose after 30 minutes :-s

Reactions: Agree 1 | Helpful 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Jan 21, 2017)

Telsaro said:


> That's what I thought. I knew that you can't sex a centipede, so most of the time its a gamble if you have a male or female. It's sad that these amazing predatory insects aren't more renown. I think a lot of people are scared off by the fact that they are venomous, which honestly I don't find to be a huge issue if you give your pede proper respect and a well built enclosure. They are intelligent and beautiful. I fell in love with them the moment I started to do research and can't get them off my mind!
> 
> I do wish there was more of a market for these amazing creatures. I think the only ones I can find around my area are the Scolopendra subpinipes (like mine), the Scolopendra alternans, and the Scolopendra heros.


You can, you can. Just that sex centipedes isn't (IMO) easy just like when it comes for T's, where if someone knows what to search, all you need is the exuvia (for a 100% accurate I.D). To sex centipedes is more complicated, check the vids in YT where people (before) literally 'drown' them (or put those KO with other stuff) and after they check... needless to say, this, added to the fact that there isn't a great market like for T's, lead sellers to 'meh' and they don't even bother doing that. I understand, somewhat. But sucks that centipedes aren't apprecciated too much :-/

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## G. pulchra (Jan 21, 2017)

UltimateDracoMeteor said:


> Sorta related, is it possible for a _Scolopendra sp._ to escape a Kritter Keeper?



I built my enclosure for less than $8, much better than any Kritter Keeper for a pede.

http://arachnoboards.com/threads/my-first-centipede.289076/#post-2560254

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Christianb96 (Jan 21, 2017)

Chris LXXIX said:


> You can, you can. Just that sex centipedes isn't (IMO) easy just like when it comes for T's, where if someone knows what to search, all you need is the exuvia (for a 100% accurate I.D). To sex centipedes is more complicated, check the vids in YT where people (before) literally 'drown' them (or put those KO with other stuff) and after they check... needless to say, this, added to the fact that there isn't a great market like for T's, lead sellers to 'meh' and they don't even bother doing that. I understand, somewhat. But sucks that centipedes aren't apprecciated too much :-/


It is a shame. Ts get so much love, meanwhile pedes and scorpions don't.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Telsaro (Jan 21, 2017)

I grew up in the Upstate New York area (finger lake region) and it is common to see small red centipedes everywhere you look in the woods. I honestly didn't really pay any mind to pedes until I saw one of the giants up close. That experience really made me appreciate how magnificent they are.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Telsaro (Jan 21, 2017)

Christianb96 said:


> How exactly should you go about trying to handle your centipede? it's something I'd be interested in trying in the future. Are there certain species that generally more docile? I know they all can be aggressive and unpredictable, my polymorpha is a psycho


I was watching a few videos on YT of a guy successfully training all his pedes to be handled by him. (Source: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCkEmI1pS0tCOZH0Waa7qmDQ)

He claims he was able to handle all of his pedes including some of the more naturally aggressive species with techniques he developed through his own research.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Venom1080 (Jan 21, 2017)

Telsaro said:


> I was watching a few videos on YT of a guy successfully training all his pedes to be handled by him. (Source: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCkEmI1pS0tCOZH0Waa7qmDQ)
> 
> He claims he was able to handle all of his pedes including some of the more naturally aggressive species with techniques he developed through his own research.


He's actually a member here. (Mastigoproctus)

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Staehilomyces (Jan 21, 2017)

Yeah. Though he's been inactive for a while.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Christianb96 (Jan 21, 2017)

That's pretty incredible, my only concern with them is I've never been bit and am concerned by how I'd react to the venom, I know some people can be quite allergic

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Staehilomyces (Jan 21, 2017)

The most important thing is to stay calm. My morsitans was a maniac, but he never bit me because I never gave him a reason to. Just don't keep the pede on your hand for more than a few seconds at a time at first. I usually had my hands in the enclosure with the pede, like Mastigoproctus did in his Malaysian tiger centipede socialization vids. That was a subspinipes variant, so if it works with that, it will work with any other pede.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## UltimateDracoMeteor (Jan 21, 2017)

Staehilomyces said:


> It's possible, depends on how big the pede is in comparison to the holes.


Looking at a 1/4 inch tall pede that's around 6-7 inches long. I have a medium sized Kritter Keeper, but I also have surplus plastic shoeboxes that I could use if that's a better idea.


----------



## UltimateDracoMeteor (Jan 21, 2017)

Chris LXXIX said:


> IMO that's the best option if someone wants to find his/her centipede on the loose after 30 minutes :-s


Very good to know. What would you recommend for an enclosure? I have a medium kritter keeper, several plastic shoeboxes of varying sizes, and a 10 gallon terrarium without a functioning lid. The centipede I'm looking to buy is 6" long and 1/4-1/3" tall. I'm capable of drilling air holes if needed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Telsaro (Jan 22, 2017)

UltimateDracoMeteor said:


> Very good to know. What would you recommend for an enclosure? I have a medium kritter keeper, several plastic shoeboxes of varying sizes, and a 10 gallon terrarium without a functioning lid. The centipede I'm looking to buy is 6" long and 1/4-1/3" tall. I'm capable of drilling air holes if needed.


I would definitely avoid the KK. All those slots in the lid are prime escape opportunities for a pede. Rule is, if it can squeeze it's head through it will squeeze its while body through. They are quite strong and can be very determined. I have actually head of them chewing through some plastics as well.

Out of all the options you listed, the 10 gal tank sounds the best to me. I don't know where you are located, but here in NY I was able to find a lid for my 20gal tank right at my local Petsmart for $15. Just take measurements or bring it in and fit it right there (that's what I did). I use a metal screen lid with clips. It stays very snug, and you can add some weights or books to the top in areas you think aren't secure enough.

Also, good options are large Tupperware containers with locking lids. Drill some 1/8" holes in the top and you have a perfect enclosure. The issue I see with the shoe boxes is, depending on how tight the lids fit, your pede might be able to push the lid up enough to escape. It would be terrible to find your precious pede desiccated somewhere in your home.

Reactions: Informative 1 | Helpful 1


----------



## Venom1080 (Jan 22, 2017)

UltimateDracoMeteor said:


> Very good to know. What would you recommend for an enclosure? I have a medium kritter keeper, several plastic shoeboxes of varying sizes, and a 10 gallon terrarium without a functioning lid. The centipede I'm looking to buy is 6" long and 1/4-1/3" tall. I'm capable of drilling air holes if needed.


the plastic shoe box is probably your best option. try to find a tall one so the pede cant run up and over the side when the tops off for feeding or maintenance.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Useful 1


----------



## UltimateDracoMeteor (Jan 22, 2017)

Telsaro said:


> I would definitely avoid the KK. All those slots in the lid are prime escape opportunities for a pede. Rule is, if it can squeeze it's head through it will squeeze its while body through. They are quite strong and can be very determined. I have actually head of them chewing through some plastics as well.
> 
> Out of all the options you listed, the 10 gal tank sounds the best to me. I don't know where you are located, but here in NY I was able to find a lid for my 20gal tank right at my local Petsmart for $15. Just take measurements or bring it in and fit it right there (that's what I did). I use a metal screen lid with clips. It stays very snug, and you can add some weights or books to the top in areas you think aren't secure enough.
> 
> Also, good options are large Tupperware containers with locking lids. Drill some 1/8" holes in the top and you have a perfect enclosure. The issue I see with the shoe boxes is, depending on how tight the lids fit, your pede might be able to push the lid up enough to escape. It would be terrible to find your precious pede desiccated somewhere in your home.


I have a shoe box with a really secure lid and one with a less secure lid, if I have to use them I'll definitely use the most secure one for my pede. There's a PetSmart nearby, so I could look there for a lid. How large of a Tupperware would you recommend, and what kind of price would that entail? I'm trying to save the 10gal for an aquarium setup at some point, but if it's the cheapest option then I suppose I could use it.



Venom1080 said:


> the plastic shoe box is probably your best option. try to find a tall one so the pede cant run up and over the side when the tops off for feeding or maintenance.


Hm, I have one that's probably tall enough to stay safe, but the lid doesn't cover all the area--there's a small gap in between the lid and the box, so it's possible that if the pede could grab onto the ledge that it would escape. I was planning to use it for a tarantula at some point since they'll be much larger and unable to get through the gap.

Also, sorry for being such a noob. I appreciate that you're being gentle when answering my questions and not getting frustrated.


----------



## Telsaro (Jan 22, 2017)

From my experience, they find a way to reach the top. I had mine climb from the cork bark, to the thermometer, to the lid in my 20inch tall tank.


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Jan 22, 2017)

UltimateDracoMeteor said:


> Very good to know. What would you recommend for an enclosure? I have a medium kritter keeper, several plastic shoeboxes of varying sizes, and a 10 gallon terrarium without a functioning lid. The centipede I'm looking to buy is 6" long and 1/4-1/3" tall. I'm capable of drilling air holes if needed.


Being completely honest, actually I've seen on YT a couple of keepers with _Scolopendridae_ housed in KK, but you know, aside from the YT part where there's (like always in life issues) a "good" part & a "bad/crappy" part one, it's a huge risk. Even if housed there there's an adult that "... it's impossible that will escape from those vents". The old motto that "if the head pass so will the body" is indeed true.

So I suggest to you to buy those (quite cheap here) plastic enclosures, a quite taller one (if you go for an adult, I mean), drill holes for air, and you will reduce the risks of an escape :-s

Reactions: Agree 2 | Helpful 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Jan 22, 2017)

@UltimateDracoMeteor 

Forgot those glass aquariums with the lid... they work pretty well for centipedes as well.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Telsaro (Jan 22, 2017)

Chris LXXIX said:


> @UltimateDracoMeteor
> 
> Forgot those glass aquariums with the lid... they work pretty well for centipedes as well.


Absolutely! Just remember, although centipedes can't climb glass, they will climb the sealant in the corners. Make sure your lid is secure and has no holes to squeeze through. I use a metal mesh lid with reptile clips and some 2.5lbs weights on all four corners, because my girl as already demonstrated her cleverness >.<

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Staehilomyces (Jan 22, 2017)

Oh, and btw Telsaro, your pede is a Dehaani, not a Subspinipes. The former was once considered a subspecies of the latter, but is now regarded as a distinct species.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Telsaro (Jan 22, 2017)

Staehilomyces said:


> Oh, and btw Telsaro, your pede is a Dehaani, not a Subspinipes. The former was once considered a subspecies of the latter, but is now regarded as a distinct species.


Ah, thank you! I am a bit new to centipedes and there seems to be a bunch of varied info on them right now. I purchased her from underground reptile and they have her listed as subspinipes on their site.


----------



## Staehilomyces (Jan 22, 2017)

In fact if you google Scolopendra subspinipes, pretty much half the results you get will be dehaani.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RTTB (Jan 22, 2017)

Gallon/2 gallon plastic jars with screw top lids with small air holes in the lid are what I use.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Staehilomyces (Jan 22, 2017)

Good idea. One thing I've yet to see a pede do is unscrew a lid.


----------



## UltimateDracoMeteor (Jan 22, 2017)

RTTB said:


> Gallon/2 gallon plastic jars with screw top lids with small air holes in the lid are what I use.


Would something like this work (obviously without the candy inside)?


----------



## Telsaro (Jan 22, 2017)

Staehilomyces said:


> In fact if you google Scolopendra subspinipes, pretty much half the results you get will be dehaani.


Actually, now that I really look at her I am confident she is not a dehanni and is in fact a subspinipes. From my research, the distiguishing feature between a dehaani and a subspinipes is that the subspinipes has spines on the ventral surface of the terminal legs (my girl does), and the dehaani doesn't.


----------



## RTTB (Jan 22, 2017)

Absolutely. In Monigle's book on centipedes, he advocates using tall, twice the height of the centipede type enclosures. The screw top lid they won't be getting out of. Online or restaurant supply stores have all types of these type jar and I've used food saver and Sterilite tight sealing type containers as well with holes burned in the lid.


----------



## Staehilomyces (Jan 22, 2017)

Telsaro said:


> Actually, now that I really look at her I am confident she is not a dehanni and is in fact a subspinipes. From my research, the distiguishing feature between a dehaani and a subspinipes is that the subspinipes has spines on the ventral surface of the terminal legs (my girl does), and the dehaani doesn't.


I assure you, it's a dehaani. Aside from morphological features which are really quite similar, there are no subspinipes colour forms that resemble the yellow legged dehaani.


----------

